# Ethanol-free gas



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have noted here in the Charlotte, NC area that some Shell and Daytona Pit Stop gas stations are now selling premium fuel without any ethanol. I purchased such ethanol-free gas for $4.15 per gallon last Friday. I understand that cars that are not driven every day like ethanol-free fuel better because ethanol breaks down when the gas sits in the gas tank during long periods of non-use. You might want to keep an eye out for ethanol-free gas in your area.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ethanol is just plain bad news when mixed with gasoline, IMO. It lowers the energy of the fuel (takes twice as much ethanol to run a car as gasoline), and it absorbs water like crazy, helping corrode fuel systems. Regular 87 octane fuel is $4.15 here in CA, and it may have some ethanol added.....a relatively new thing around here. I hope not!!! I have an aunt and uncle who live in Charlotte, and have for 50-odd years. They have a cabin at Lake Norman. Beautiful area, the Carolinas.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I found a place with 110 octane no-lead......$13.00/gal bring your own can! All the gas at the pumps here are 10% Ethanol. BS in my book.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Ethanol is just plain bad news when mixed with gasoline, IMO. It lowers the energy of the fuel (takes twice as much ethanol to run a car as gasoline), and it absorbs water like crazy, helping corrode fuel systems. Regular 87 octane fuel is $4.15 here in CA, and it may have some ethanol added.....a relatively new thing around here. I hope not!!! I have an aunt and uncle who live in Charlotte, and have for 50-odd years. They have a cabin at Lake Norman. Beautiful area, the Carolinas.....



I have a place on Lake Norman and love it. Also, ethanol content is supposed to be disclosed at the pump and many states are requiring increases in ethanol from ten to fifteen percent of thel total fuel. So keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I found a place with 110 octane no-lead......$13.00/gal bring your own can! All the gas at the pumps here are 10% Ethanol. BS in my book.



Sheesh, even in Connecticut last year this fuel was "only" $10 per gallon.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I remember when it was available here two years ago for about $6.89 per gallon. When gas prices get like this, I don't drive much. Not because I can't afford it, but because I get _pissed off_ when I get cheated. The oil prices have been going down, but not at the pump. Also, there is no need to hold hands with those thugs in the Middle East. We have all the oil we'll pretty much ever need locally....but it's not "politically correct" for us to utilize it. Getting madder by the minute.....


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

:agree


geeteeohguy said:


> I remember when it was available here two years ago for about $6.89 per gallon. When gas prices get like this, I don't drive much. Not because I can't afford it, but because I get _pissed off_ when I get cheated. The oil prices have been going down, but not at the pump. Also, there is no need to hold hands with those thugs in the Middle East. We have all the oil we'll pretty much ever need locally....but it's not "politically correct" for us to utilize it. Getting madder by the minute.....



:agree

:willy:


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone try the ethanol fuel conditioner from Lucas? It supposed to help with side effects of Ethanol. mainly corrosion issues.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> I remember when it was available here two years ago for about $6.89 per gallon. When gas prices get like this, I don't drive much. Not because I can't afford it, but because I get _pissed off_ when I get cheated. The oil prices have been going down, but not at the pump. Also, there is no need to hold hands with those thugs in the Middle East. We have all the oil we'll pretty much ever need locally....but it's not "politically correct" for us to utilize it. Getting madder by the minute.....


:agree Right there with ya. To say it's extremely frustrating would be a huge understatement.....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ethanol-free gas stations in PA

Choose your state


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone have results or opinions of the fuel additive that combats ethanol's bad effects? I've seen various makers to the fuel conditioners.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I've never had bad effects, and never use additives...my $.02....its all hogwash. Eric :cheers


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I dont claim to be an expert, other than driving hundreds of thousands of miles in everything from old outboards to a 66 chrysler to modern vehicles in the ethanol rich midwest, and have never had a fuel related problem (other than the price). I am convinced that most of the reported ethanol problems (especially 10% levels or less) are from mechanics that are not diagnosing the true problem. Granted, alcohol will clean, and may free up some rusty sediment, which of coarse the filter will handle. Alcohol is less efficient than gas for mpg, but will run just fine, and will sit in your tank all winter with no problem with a little stabil added. Believe me, MN winters last for at least 6 months! I am not a fan of gov subsidized ethanol, but that is a discussion for another day!

Ok, that was more like 5 cents worth, but just my experience.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

